# Ipod touch question



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

My dad wants an ipod touch for Christmas.  Primarily he wants it to do calendar.  I see refurbished ones for $149 for the 8 GB 3rd generation.  Or $214 for the 4th gen 8GB.  Is there much reason to go with the 4th gen?


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

I have an 8G iTouch, and while I love it, the one problem I've noticed lately is that a lot of the new apps or new updates for apps require iPhone 4 software, which I can't upgrade to since there is no software upgrade available, I think there is for the 16 or 32G if I'm not mistaken, but not for the 8G. So it might be better to have the latest generation.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks. I would want to upgrade the OS.  So I can get a refurbished 32 GB 3rd Gen (that can upgrade) for $229 or a 8GB 4th gen for $214.  Which is better deal?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the iPod touch that's available at the $149 can be upgraded to the ios4. I'll be able to tell you for sure one way or another in a couple of days since I bought 2 of them yesterday. They are 3rd generation, and the update works for that version.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like any 2nd or 3rd gen ipod touch can be upgrades (according to apple support).


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

No, the 3rd gen iPod Touch is really like a 2nd gen, as far as OS is concerned.  You cannot upgrade to the latest iOS (4).  I researched it heavily before buying mine.  I then gave my 3rd gen to my husband, and got the 4th gen for myself, since my eyes are bad.

The big difference in the 4th gen is that it has the Retina display like the iPhone 4, and 2 cameras.  Don't know if that would be important to your father.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> *No, the 3rd gen iPod Touch is really like a 2nd gen, as far as OS is concerned. You cannot upgrade to the latest iOS (4).* I researched it heavily before buying mine. I then gave my 3rd gen to my husband, and got the 4th gen for myself, since my eyes are bad.
> 
> The big difference in the 4th gen is that it has the Retina display like the iPhone 4, and 2 cameras. Don't know if that would be important to your father.


I'm sorry, Susan. This isn't correct. Only 1st Generation iPod touch models cannot be upgraded to the iOS 4.

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/ios-4-can-you-upgrade-your-iphoneipod-touch/8580



> iOS 4 will be compatible with the following devices:
> 
> iPhone 3G
> iPhone 3GS
> ...


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

I just upgraded my son's 2nd generation to ios 4.2 with no problems, so 3rd generation should be no problem.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Wait, I have the newest iPod and don't know about the bluetooth keyboard support - how does that work?


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

i use the apple bluetooth wireless keyboard with my ipod Touch (3rd gen) and my iPad


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess I misremembered about the upgrade, but I knew there was something about the smaller 3rd gen Touches:

Per CNET (http://reviews.cnet.com/mp3-players/apple-ipod-touch-third/4505-6490_7-33770781.html#reviewPage1):
Apple's 8GB Touch doesn't share the same hardware improvements as its higher-capacity kin.

Editors' note, June 23, 2010: With the release of iOS4 (a free upgrade for iPod Touch users) Apple has added several improvements to the iPod Touch. Because the 8GB third-generation Touch (shown here) is technically identical to the second-generation model, we've assigned it a slightly lower rating than the more capable 32GB and 64GB versions. We've also created a chart explaining what iOS4 features will work on various models, bearing in mind that iPod Touch shown here falls under the classification of second-generation hardware.

Editors' note, June 23, 2010: With the release of iOS4 (a free upgrade for iPod Touch users) Apple has added several improvements to the iPod Touch. Because the 8GB third-generation Touch (shown here) is technically identical to the second-generation model, we've assigned it a slightly lower rating than the more capable 32GB and 64GB versions. We've also created a chart explaining what iOS4 features will work on various models, bearing in mind that iPod Touch shown here falls under the classification of second-generation hardware.

Chart at: http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-20008524-233.html?tag=rvwBody.
No multitasking (this is probably what made me think no upgrades), no bluetooth keyboards.


----------

